# CZ-75 SP01 8th Outing @ 15 yards



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

So some people told me to move in a few days ago, so I went out and actually found a box of Blazer Brass and shot it today.

This is the result:










Went to the same stump as the last outing, only I went half the distance away. I am pretty happy with it. I still have a few strays to work out, and I remember every single one of em. I wouldn't say I am afraid of the recoil, just anticipating it (which isn't any better).

But then again I can remember every single good shot because I tried _not_ to anticipate the recoil on those. I was also gripping tighter, and was squeezing as opposed to pulling the trigger. I was also putting the bullseye above the center dot as opposed to putting the sight over the bullseye, and I think that helped my grouping drop down to where it should be.

Overall, I learned a lot, and plan to do the same thing next weekend. :smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Buffalo, good shooting..So I am assuming this is at around 17 yards right?

That's good, there will always be some shots outside the group and these are called "out-liers"..

Any ways, are you using a hearing protection? It might be probably the contributor to your anticipation of a loud undesirable bang that might be causing this..Just a thought.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Now go back and hit the books..You have a college schedule to keep up with tomorrow..Hahah..LOL..just kiding around.


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

jimmy said:


> Now go back and hit the books..You have a college schedule to keep up with tomorrow..Hahah..LOL..just kiding around.


Yeah, I am using hearing protection.

Haha, yeah. I have a statistics class from 8-9, chemistry 9-10, german 11-12, and a biology class from 3-4. Woohoo...


----------

